# Hay Networking in Florida



## Dkaradi (Oct 10, 2014)

How can I network with Hay Producers in Florida


----------



## panhandle9400 (Jan 17, 2010)

What are you wanting ? Are you a producer or feed store ? I have shipped 100's of loads of alfalfa down there to several places over the years.


----------



## Dkaradi (Oct 10, 2014)

Im looking for a way to become in touch and network with Hay Producers all over the United States ultimately, but first it would be a good idea to meet some in Florida first because that is where I reside.

I am a crop insurance agent who is looking to help hay producers gainfully earn an income through a "Pilot" program that is handled through the USDA. It is an amazing program and I am currently helping Beekeepers through the similiar Apiculture program throughout the United States.

Very interesting and I want everyone to know about it.


----------

